# Having a first fight



## EngIntoHW (May 21, 2010)

Hello guys.

I'm about to have my first ring match next week.
It's part of an interclub event.

I consider myself a beginner, and not just because I've been training Muay Thai for only 9 months, but because I pretty suck at sparring sessions -
I take quite many punches and high kicks (I barely manage to block them),
I forget to keep moving aside and change angles.
I sometimes get my leg grabbed when throwing a mid kick,
My combos aren't quick enough to hit the opponent.

On the other hand I'm in a good shape.

I got a week until the fight.
You got any advices for me? Things I could work on during this week?

What are you doing on the day of the fight?
The fight is at noon, shall I eat a large breakfast?
What you eat just before the fight?
How to handle the fight?
Start off slowly and increase the pace?

Any info is warmly welcomed. 

Thanks.


----------



## TigerLove (May 21, 2010)

Hi!

You are probably very excited before your first fight!

About eating, depends when the macth is. But however, fighting with full stomach isn't good idea, but also isn't fighting hungry. If u usually drink coffe, don't drink it two or three days before macth, so you adrenalin will raise. If u usually don't drink caffe, then you can take a litlle dose that day! It helps me.

About fighting, well if you can't block enemy's kicks, then try to counter attack them immediately, without blocking! As soon you see him moving, or step backward, or on the side, to avoid kick. When you are sure you will hit him, then don't avoid, and don't block - past through him with front kick, one two directs, and move back.

Or take some other kicks, this is for exalmple. But principle is the same - go through him.

I also have problems with blocking. But i started to counter atack with kicks immediately, without blocking, so problem is gone. Or at least it doesn't bother me much. By the time, i also learned how to block.

You are gonna be very much excited, and probably will have jitter. If you feel uncertainty when you should kick, better dont't. First of all is to keep your body and your head healthy.

I am tkd fighter yes, but what i said can be applied for any sport fight i think!

Good luck!

P.S. If you are bad at combos, then don't do them. You said you train 9 months, and for good combos you need very good tehnique. It will be good as time passes. But, you also have solution! I saw many fighters bad at combos. And they don't do them. They do only one or two kicks, but hell strong kicks which should end the fight. Get it?


----------



## EngIntoHW (May 21, 2010)

Wow, that's a great post.

I'd certainly read it over and over during this week and try to practice what you said.

Thank you so much.


----------



## EngIntoHW (May 25, 2010)

Hey,

How long should the warm-up take before the fight begins?
What do you focus on when warming up before the fight?

Should you sweat?

Thanks.


----------



## TigerLove (May 25, 2010)

As before, be moderately. 

You shouldn't enter the fight cold, but also not exhausted. About 10-15-20 minutes before the fight, do easy excercise, litlle screcthing, do your drills without power, do like one-two-front kick-roundhouse kick, jump around a litlle, if you hae rope as used in boxing you can use it.

Howewer, be moderately. Don't enter the fight cold, and don't enter the fight exhausted.

Just be it, prepared for batlle.


----------



## Future (Aug 29, 2010)

Good luck on your upcoming fight!!

Try and have a protein rich breakfast about 4/5 hours before thr fight.

Also, about 3/4 hours before the fight try and get a **LIGHT** training session in to "blow out" the cobwebs and warm you up. About 20 mins before the fight stretch and run a few quick **LIGHT** punch's kicks.

During the fight remember FIGHT YOUR OWN FIGHT, if you know you have a good technique, ues it!!

The only way you will win is if you have confidence in yourself.

Move forward always! Throw kicks, punches, what ever it takes to move, but move forward!!

This is what i done in my fight's!!

F.


----------

